# Dekaron MMORPG failed to update from launcher.



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

My MMORPG Dekaron failed to update. I've installed it with no hassle and when I try to run the launcher as and "administrator" it won't update. It shows me a message "Update Failed" I even tried without administrator rights and tried reinstalling it but still the same thing. I even tried the mini launcher but still the same thing. Should I re download the game from a different source. I've got the client 4 from the official site but from the gamershell.com link.

Official site: http://www.gametribe.com/gt/dekaron.do

As you can see they haven't got he FAQ open up yet.

I did download ACTION 4 the latest as the old client install won't work as said on the official site.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

The most common reasons for the updater not launching are.....

....FIREWALLS! Be it Windows Firewall, Internet Security (McAfee, Norton, etc, etc) or your Router Firewall.

Here's what you do:

1. - Go into Windows Firewall..>..Click the Exceptions tab..>..now, add the update launcher to the "ALLOW" list.
2. - Go into your internet security..>..Program Control..>..Firewall..>..set the updater to "ALLOW".
3. - Not go into you Router.
-Linksys: In Internet Explorer type the following into the address bar - 192.168.1.1, type your User and Pass (default is no Username, Password is _admin_).
-D-Link: In Internet Explorer type the following into the address bar - 192.168.0.1, type your User and Pass (default Username is _admin_, Password is blank).

You are looking for the option to set the computer, you are trying to use the launcher on, to be the "*DMZ*". This stands for: De-Militarized Zone". In other words, you are setting the computer to be in front of the firewall; or WITHOUT the firewall.

*Please be advised, that you will be opening your computer up to the internet. If configured properly you will ONLY be opening the "Update Launcher".*

Now try to launch the Updater...

Keep me posted....

Sven2157


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

I didn't get that. I didn't get part 2 and part 4.

I already added luacher to Firewall exception but router thing.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

OverDoseD said:


> I didn't get that. I didn't get part 2 and part 4.
> 
> I already added luacher to Firewall exception but router thing.


OK...

Are you running Norton, McAfee, or any other 3rd party Internet security? If so, which?

Do you have a router? If so, what is the make/model of the router?


Sven2157


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have Avast Home Version and Spybot Search & Destroy. Viruses is not the problem I think.

I have a router, Belkin N1: 

Model No: F5D8231-4


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

OverDoseD said:


> I have Avast Home Version and Spybot Search & Destroy. Viruses is not the problem I think.
> 
> I have a router, Belkin N1:
> 
> Model No: F5D8231-4



*IN ORDER TO ACCESS THE ROUTER SETTINGS, YOU HAVE TO BE WIRED TO THE ACTUAL ROUTER!*


Here are the excerpts from the Belkin N1 F5D8231-4 User Manual for setting DMZ:

*Configuring the Router Using the Web-Based Advanced User Interface* *(page 22)*
Using your Internet browser, you can access the Router’s Web-Based
Advanced User Interface. In your browser, type “192.168.2.1” (do
not type in anything else such as “http://” or “www”). Then press
the “Enter” key. 

*Logging into the Router* *(page 23)*
You will see the Router’s home page in your browser window. The
home page is visible to any user who wants to see it. To make any
changes to the Router’s settings, you have to log in. Clicking the
“Login” button or clicking on any one of the links on the home page
will take you to the login screen. The Router ships with no password
entered. In the login screen, leave the password blank and click the
“Submit” button to log in. 

*Enabling the Demilitarized Zone (DMZ)* *(page 59)*
The DMZ feature allows you to specify one computer on your network
to be placed outside of the firewall. *This may be necessary if the
firewall is causing problems with an application such as a game or
video conferencing application.* Use this feature on a temporary basis.
The computer in the DMZ is *NOT* protected from hacker attacks.

To put a computer in the DMZ, enter the last digits of its IP address in
the IP field and select “Enable”. Click “Apply Changes” for the change
to take effect. If you are using multiple static WAN IP addresses, it
is possible to select which WAN IP address the DMZ host will be
directed to. Type in the WAN IP address you wish the DMZ host to
direct to, enter the last two digits of the IP address of the DMZ host
computer, select “Enable” and click “Apply Changes”.

The "last digits" the manual speaks of will be based on the computer you want on the DMZ. Example: If you are configuring the computer with the _ROUTER_ ip ending as 102, i.e. 192.168.2.102, then those are the 3 digits you insert there.

To find out the last 3 digits, click start..>..run (alternately press "_Windows Key+R_"..>..type "_cmd_" and hit enter..>..at the command prompt, type "_ipconfig_". Look for the address starting with 192. This will be the _ROUTER IP_ for your computer.

The DMZ is now set. I set my gaming PC to DMZ as it quickly solves any router Firewall issues. *However*, I also use Norton Internet Security 2009 to protect my computer.

*Avast Setup*

In the Avast program, if it has a firewall, there should be an option to configure the firewall. Select it and change the properties of the Update Launcher to *ALLOW*. Or click the "*ADD*" button and navigate to the _UpdateLauncher.exe_ (or whatever it is called). Then set the properties to "*ALLOW*".

The router firewall trick may be just the problem though. Start there, and then try again. I just had the same issue trying to activate a Direct2Drive purchase of Tom Clancy's Vegas 2 on a friends machine. His router was blocking the activation window.

Sven2157


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

I may try it but it says it won't protect me from hacker attacks. I'm don't know if I should as it's my fathers internet.

Also, about the last digits: 192.168.2.1

I have my father connected to me through wireless and he downloads from uTorrent. He basically uses my internet too. Will it affect his connection?

Okay, I've done that but it still fails to Update!!!


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

OverDoseD said:


> I may try it but it says it won't protect me from hacker attacks. I'm don't know if I should as it's my fathers internet.


That's the same warning I had said. You can update your game, then take the computer off the DMZ when you are done. This may pose more ROUTER FIREWALL issues in the future though.

If you are using the Avast Firewall, and/or the Windows firewall, then you a still protected. Once again, your call.



OverDoseD said:


> Btw, I don't get where you have to type the IP address in where? I don't see it on my menu.
> 
> Also, the last digits: 192.168.2.1


That address, 192.168.2.1 is for the ROUTER itself. When you connect to the Network > Internet, the router assigns a 3 digit number to the computer(s) connected.

_example: 4 computers connected = 192.168.2.*100*; 192.168.2.*101*; 192.168.2.*102*; 192.168.2.*103*._

You need to find out what the router ip address for the computer you are trying to bypass the firewall is.

So...
1. - Hit "_Windows Key+R_" to bring up you "Run" window.
2. - Type: _CMD_ into the run box, hit enter.
3. - You will now be at the Command Prompt. Type: _IPCONFIG_, hit enter.
4. - Look for the 192.168.2._nnn_ _nnn_ = to the ending 3 router ip digits. These 3 digits are the ones you enter into the DMZ page.

If you click on the BLUE MANUAL link above, it will take you to the user manual for that EXACT router. It has pictures and everything. The DMZ page is 59; go there to see the instructions with images.

Let me know how this ventures...

Sven2157


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

IPv4 Adress: 192.168.2.3
Default Gateway: 192.168.2.1

There isn't a 3 digit number at the end.

From what you said. I have 3 people connected to me through the router so it must be 103. Right?

When I go to DMZ menu, it says "Private IP" 192.168.2.4

Should I change the last number which is "4" to 103?

So I put the last 3 digit numbers:

100(Update Failed)
101(Update Failed)
102(Update Failed)
103(Update Failed)
4(Update Failed)(Default number)


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

OverDoseD said:


> IPv4 Adress: 192.168.2.3
> Default Gateway: 192.168.2.1
> 
> There isn't a 3 digit number at the end.
> ...


From the looks of the manual, and your _IPCONFIG_, you should set the number to 3, then check the _ENABLE_ box and finally click the _Apply Changes_.

Sorry the Protocols/User manuals for these routers all vary, and, quite frankly, sometimes are REALLY hard to read! :wink:

Try that and let me know.....

Sven2157


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

Set to "3" Clicked Enable and clicked "Apply Changes"

Opened up "Launcher"

After Combining Data's as always, a message popped up "Update Failed"

I'm doomed.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

OverDoseD said:


> Set to "3" Clicked Enable and clicked "Apply Changes"
> 
> Opened up "Launcher"
> 
> ...


Have run the Updater as Administrator? Right-Click the Updater.exe file and choose "Run as Administrator" from the right-click menu....

Sven2157


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

It is already checked as "Run as an Administrator" and I always run the updater as an administrator. Also there is a mini launcher which is basically the same thing, the same thing happens to that updater. What to do?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you in the United States? or Europe?

If you click here, this will take you to the download page. If you notice the very last line under *DOWNLOAD* it says:

"*At the moment the service is granted only to European users*"

If you are in the US, this may be why you cannot update....

Again, same page, just above system requirements, it says:

"*With Action 4: The Expedition came a brand new Dekaron client. Unfortunately, anyone running the previous Dekaron client will not be able to patch up to Action 4. He will need to uninstall the previous client, download the new client and install the game before being able to get again into the game*

Check those.....

Sven2157


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm in Europe and I have the Latest 4 Client. I just can't update it.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

OverDoseD said:


> I'm in Europe and I have the Latest 4 Client. I just can't update it.


It may be "failing" because it is up to date. Check the version number of your client and compare it with the server.

Sven2157


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

It can't be. That client was just a 4 release and I'm sure there were loads of new updates for it. Besides, it wouldn't start updating it if it was up to date and if it was I would be able to click the LOGIN button to get in the game after the update failed. It needs to check for updates, it just fails.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, 2 things....

1. - According to the website, you can download the manual update for the client. Not exactly sure where you can obtain this, but there is one.

...and...

2. - Check out this post about the same or very similar problem. I suggestion you start reading from the very 1st post, but if you want to jump right into it, the solution begins at post #8.

Let me know if this helps....

Sven2157


----------

